

Greenwald: What does Sarah Palin have to hide in her Yahoo e-mails? - robg
http://www.salon.com/opinion/greenwald/2008/09/18/privacy/index.html

======
michael_dorfman
Hit the nail right on the head.

~~~
brk
What nail did he hit exactly? It was hard enough filtering through all of his
leftist ranting that the "story" was hardly evident.

~~~
noodle
i'll summarize by quoting a fark headline:

Palin email hack raises question a lot of people seem to have been ignoring:
what the hell is a government official doing conducting sensitive government
business on an unsecured private account?

~~~
brk
As opposed to the private business they discuss in the open, over unsecured
cell phones, over unsecured 2-way pagers (this one is less common today with
the decline in 2-way pager popularity), over unsecured wifi, etc?

I doubt she was this smart, but one way to keep your email from getting read
by an "insider" would be to use Yahoo Mail over a secure connection.

My guess is that she used Yahoo mail because more proper channels for email
were either not available, or imposed restrictions that made their usage
unrealistic. IT department can get so over zealous with security that it
causes the users to route around their policies, leaving the whole thing LESS
secure.

